# ماهي الأحصاءات البيئية ؟



## AMEER2006 (11 أبريل 2009)

*موضوعي الثاني هو*
*الإحصاءات البيئية*
*(الموضوع مقترح ان يكون في قسم الهندسة البيئية):*

مقدمة:
- يتميز النظام البيئي بالتوازن بين عناصره المختلفة مثل الماء والهواء والأرض، ويستطيع التكيف مع التغيرات التي تحدث ضمن حدود معينة 
- إن الخطوة الأولى لتحسين الوضع البيئي هي توفير معلومات حديثة ودقيقة عن مختلف عناصر البيئة 
- البيئة: هي إجمالي الظروف الخارجية التي تؤثر في حياة كائن حي ونموه وبقائه
*- الإحصاءات البيئية:* هي الإحصاءات التي تبين حالة واتجاهات البيئة، وتغطي أوساط البيئة الطبيعية (الهواء/، المناخ، الماء، الأرض/ التربة) والكائنات الحية في الأوساط البيئية، والمستوطنات البشرية. والإحصاءات البيئية تميل بطبيعتها إلى تحقيق التكامل، فهي تقيس النشاطات البشرية والأحداث الطبيعية التي تؤثر على البيئة، وتأثيرات هذه النشاطات والأحداث، والاستجابات الاجتماعية للتأثيرات.

*المجالات التي تغطيها الإحصاءات البيئية :*

- إحصاءات الطقس والمناخ 
2- إحصاءات المياه 
3- إحصاءات نوعية الهواء 
4- إحصاءات النفايات 
5- استخدامات الأراضي وغطاء الأرض 
6- المؤشرات البيئية ومؤشرات التنمية المستدامة
7- التنوع الحيوي والنظام الحيوي
8- الحسابات البيئية
9- النقل والبيئة.
10- الصحة والبيئة
11- السكان والبيئة
12- الزراعة والبيئة
13- البيئة الساحلية وبيئة البحار
14- الكوارث الطبيعية
15- المحميات الطبيعية والغابات
16-الآثار والإرث الحضاري.

*مؤسسة الإحصاءات البيئية :*

*النظام المؤسسي* إنشاء وحدة أو قسم للإحصاءات البيئية
وجود لجنة تنسيق عمل إحصاءات البيئة
وجود اتفاقية مكتوبة تحدد مواصفات البيانات وضمان اتساقها 
*إنشاء وحدة إحصاءات بيئية*
- جمع البيانات المتوفرة من مختلف المصادر الحكومية 
- تحديد الفجوات في البيانات
- تحفيز الأجهزة الأخرى لمراجعة أسلوب جمع البيانات لسد الفجوات وتحسين نوعية البيانات 
- القيام بتنفيذ مسوح متخصصة لجمع بيانات للمواضيع التي لا يتوفر عنها بيانات
- معالجة البيانات واختبار دقتها لإنتاج إحصاءات قابلة للمقارنة
- حساب مؤشرات المياه وإصدار تقارير تحليلية
- عرض البيانات
- ملء الاستمارات للجهات الدولية.

*متطلبات نجاح احصاءات البيئة::*

- الأوضاع القانونية
- الاستراتيجيات
- سياسات إحصاءات البيئة
- اللجنة التوجيهية
- شمولية وتكامل عملية إحصاءات البيئة
توفر مختصين في مختلف علوم البيئة والإحصاء 
وتكنولوجيا المعلومات للعمل معا من اجل إنجاز العمل
- الموارد البشرية 
-التدريـب

*مصادر البيانات :*

*أ – المسوح الإحصائية المعتادة والتعدادات *
أهم المسوح الإحصائية التي يمكن إدراجها ضمن هذا النوع:
- التعدادات الزراعية وتعدادات المنشآت الاقتصادية
المسوح الزراعية
مسوح المنشآت الاقتصادية
مسح المدخلات والمخرجات الزراعية
مسح الأسعار
مسح إدارة المزرعة
مسح نفقات ودخل الأسرة
المسوح البيئية
المسوح البيئية مثل مسح المياه العادمة الخطرة
استخدامات المياه لمختلف الأنشطة الاقتصادية
مسح الآبار الارتوازية ( يشمل استخراج المياه واستخدامها وكلفة إنتاجها)
مسح المياه ( يغطي تولد المياه العادمة من مختلف الأنشطة الاقتصادية والمنازل)
الطاقة المستخدمة 
مسوح النفايات الخطرة وغير الخطرة.

*ب – التقارير الفنية والإدارية*

- البيانـات الإداريـة 
- بيانات الرصد البيئي 
تجمع بيانات الرصد بواسطة أدوات ومراصد بيئية ويمكن أن تجرى بواسطة:
* الدوائر الحكومية
* الأجهزة الإدارية المسؤولة عن إدارة المياه
* الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي 

أ - وزارة المالية
ب- الجهات الأخرى
ت- الطرق غير المعتادة مثل المختصون والخبراء وغيرها
ث- المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية
ح- التقارير الصادرة عن الدول المجاورة
ط- الكتب والنشرات العلمية

*الأساليب الرئيسية لجمع البيانات :*

*1- الطرق الموضوعية:* حيث تستخدم أسلوب قياس فعلي
*2- الطرق النظرية: *حيث يتم جمع البيانات بأسلوب سؤال المستجيب بالمقابلة وجها لوجه أو عن طريق الهاتف أو بالبريد أو بطرق أخرى وهذا الأسلوب اقل كلفة من الأسلوب السابق ولكنه اقل دقة من الأسلوب السابق.
*3- أسلوب المتابعة: *وهو أسلوب يجمع بين الأسلوبين الأول والثاني

*قواعد عامه يجب إتباعها عند التخطيط للقيام بمسح إحصائي:*

أولاً: تحديد الأهداف
ثانيا : تصميم الاستمارة
ثالثا: تعريف المجتمع المراد دراسته
رابعا: تحديد إطار المعاينة ووحدات المعاينة
خامسا: وحدات المعاينة
سادسا : اختيار أسلوب معاينة مناسب
سابعا : أسلوب جمع البيانات
ثامنا : تدريب العاملين والأعمال الميدانية
تاسعا : المرجع الزمني للدراسة ومرجع التقرير
عاشرا: تنظيم العمل الميداني
حادي عشر: إجراء اختبار سابق
ثاني عشر : معالجة بيانات الدراسة
ثالث عشر : إعداد تقرير بنتائج الدراسة
رابع عشر : تحليل النتائج (تقدير معالم المجتمع باستخدام العينة)

شاكر لكم صبركم ...وردودكم .


----------



## sayed00 (12 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مهندس دحام

ياريت نعطى بعض الامثلة العملية حتى تتضح الصورة شوية و لا نمل الكلام

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 أبريل 2009)

قمت بضم المشاركات كلها مع بعضها ووضعتها في ملف واحد ليسهل قراءتها من قبل الأخوة

مشاركة ممتازة

ولكن كما قال الأخ سيد ولو تقوم بوضع مثال عملي لتتضح الأمور أكثر

مع شكري


----------

